# Plants up near Asheville?



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm venturing up to Asheville for the weekend from Chapel Hill/Carrboro, and I was wondering if there are any cool nurseries to stop at in that area or along the way. I'm always on the lookout for neat stuff and I thought it couldn't hurt to ask. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Ash, check with TDK. He seems to know a bit about cool plants and would probably be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Funny FROGFACE I was writing this up and it timed me out before I finished. 

I live in Asheville. There is BB Barns and Jesse Isreals nurseries however there is a guy that sells carnivorous plants on-line carnivorousplantconnection.com that also has some usually for sale at the Westgate Mall at Earth Fare. Prices usually around $13 plus for a small pitcher plant. He sometimes sells at UNCA North Asheville tailgate. Look him up on-line and call in an order if he is going to be at UNCA. You won't be disappointed. Also has B-52 Venus Flytraps--large ones.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

It's the other direction, but close to home.... Plant Delight Nursery has their Spring Open House this weekend and next weekend. If you are unfamiliar with them, look them up and Google the owners. Amazing facility. We are probably going to check it out next week since we are attending the Garden Tour in Wilson this weekend. I am not sure what they will have for vivs, but the selection and rare variety that they grow is second to no one.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

TDK said:


> Funny FROGFACE I was writing this up and it timed me out before I finished.
> 
> I live in Asheville. There is BB Barns and Jesse Isreals nurseries however there is a guy that sells carnivorous plants on-line carnivorousplantconnection.com that also has some usually for sale at the Westgate Mall at Earth Fare. Prices usually around $13 plus for a small pitcher plant. He sometimes sells at UNCA North Asheville tailgate. Look him up on-line and call in an order if he is going to be at UNCA. You won't be disappointed. Also has B-52 Venus Flytraps--large ones.


Hey all, new guy (and recent Ashevillain) here, saw this and thought I'd jump in. I'll put up an official intro post sometime soon, procrastinating slightly at the moment and need to get back to studying... 

Anyway, I heartily second TDK's recommendation of Carnivorous Plant Connection. Josh is a great person and sells excellent plants, definitely someone I miss since leaving Asheville. 

Another of my favorites is Jack Young Greenhouses in Candler/W. Asheville (near I-40 and Home Depot). They have tons of random tropical ferns, begonias, impatiens, orchids, cacti, etc. in the main warm house, lots of temperate terrestrials out back in the cooler houses, and an interesting selection of aquatic/pond plants. Not everything is labeled but there are many unusual plants for which you'd pay 2-10x as much at most other places, and Jack will also trade for cuttings of plants he doesn't have. Make sure you wear gardening-suitable shoes since the floor can be muddy in spots on wet days. I think they're open 9-5 M-Sa but you might want to call first to verify.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea Asheville was such a goldmine! Thank you all so much for the information. =) I really, really appreciate it. I hope I can get some time to check them out.

As to Plant Delight Nursery, you know, I've never actually been there. Maybe I'll run into you next weekend there too, since I'm clearly not gonna be nearby enough to go this weekend. I always enjoy the adventure of going to check out new plant places. =)

Again, thank you all so much. I'd love one of those huge B52 flytraps!

Best,
Ash


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I forgot about Jack Young. I've been there but so long ago I forgot. Need to go check out again.


----------

